# AZ Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis a combination ofthe *House Rabbit Society* list for Rabbit Veterinarians in Illinois (listed at: http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/vet.html);the Petbunny listserver member recommendations at: http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_AZ.html; the Association of Exotic Animal Veterinarians list at http://www.aemv.org; and Rabbits Only research and member recommendations. 

The listings are in order of *AREA CODE*.

(Please post updates including additions, deletions, recommendations and personal experiences in this thread).


*Dr. Carmen Bastek* (HRS)
* Dr. Jay Johnson *(HRS)
* Dr. Kevin Wright *(HRS)
* University Animal Hospital*
2500 S. Hardy Drive
* Tempe, AZ* 85282
(480) 968-9275

*Dr. Baumler* (PetBunny)
* Foothills Animal Hospital*
3233 E. Chandler Blvd.
* Mesa, AZ* 85044
(480) 759-9721
Recommended by: Kathy
Comments: Very knowledgeable about rabbits and has been working on them for a long time.
Submitted: 3/99

*Todd Driggers, DVM* (HRS, PetBunny)
*Foothills Mobile Exotics*
1530 W. Elliot Rd.
* Gilbert, AZ* 85234
(480) 706-8478
Recommended by: Kathy
Submitted: 7/05

* Donald Holmes, DVM* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Pecan Grove Veterinary Hospital*
655 W. Warner Suite #111
* Tempe, AZ* 85284
(480) 598-3669
Recommended by: Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue
Comments: Broken bones, Spay/Neuter (mention Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue for discount).
Submitted: 7/05

*Bill Langhofer, DVM *(AEMV)
* Scottsdale Veterinary Clinic*
6835 E. Thomas Road
* Scottsdale, AZ* 85251
Phone: (480) 945-8484

*Dr. Parva DVM* (HRS)
* Dr. Pamela Ford DVM* (HRS)
* Arizona Animal Wellness Center*
3317 South Higley Rd., Suite 101
* Gilbert, AZ* 85297
(480) 988-3660

*Jill M. Patt, DVM* (AEMV)
* Alta Mesa Animal Hospital*
6704 E. Brown Rd.
* Mesa, AZ* 85205
Phone: 480-981-1244
Website: http://www.littlecrittersvet.com
Email: [email protected]

*Dr. Brad Rosonke* (HRS)
* Hillside Animal Hospital*
11495 N. 136th Street
* Scottsdale, AZ* 85259
(480) 391-7297

* Dr. Richard Panzero* (HRS)
* River Animal Hospital*
5615 East River Road
* Tucson, AZ* 85750
(520) 577-3100

*Michael Samuels, DVM* (RO, AEMV)
* Central Animal Hospital*
3113 East First Street, Suite C
* Tuscan, AZ* 85716
Phone: 520-323-9912
Website: http://www.centralah.com 
Email:[email protected]
Recommended by Kricket
See note in member's post...

* John Vagnetti, DVM* (AEMV)
* Valley Animal Hospital*
4984 E. 22nd Street
* Tucson, AZ* 85711
Phone: 520-748-0331
Email:[email protected]

*Dr. Alicia Ruiz* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Central Phoenix Animal Hospital*
25 West Thomas Road
* Phoenix , AZ*
(602) 277-5155
Recommended by: Stacey Shirer and Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue
Comments: Spay $109 / neuter $75
Submitted: 7/05

* Dr. Shackleford* (PetBunny)
* North Phoenix Spay & Neuter Clinic*
1610 E. Bell Rd
* Phoenix, AZ* 85022
(602) 787-4240
Recommended by: Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue Comments: Neuter - $41.00 Spay - $51.00. When we had a huge rescue with the Arizona Humane Society he actually spayed 16 females in one day for us. He only does spays and neuters but is very good at it.
Submitted: 7/05

*Sheri Sabo, DVM* (AEMV)
6666 West Peoria Ave., Suite 122
* Glendale, AZ* 85302
Phone: 623-979-4646 
Email: [email protected] 

* Peggy Sorensen, DVM* (AEMV)
* Westbrook Animal Hospital*
8996 W. Union Hills Drive #107
* Peoria, AZ* 85382
Phone: 623-825-9170
Email:[email protected]

*Cheryl Huago DVM* (RO)
Desert Veterinary Clinic
995 South 5th Ave.
*Yuma, AZ* 85364
(928) 783-5010
Reccomended by: canela_2004 

*William E. Kurmes, DVM* (PetBunny)
* Highland Housecalls (mobile vet clinic)*
* Flagstaff, AZ*
(928) 522-0376
Comments: A mobile veterinary clinic that does house calls. The fact that Dr. Kurmes provides care for rabbits and other small companion animals at their home creates less stress for them. He performs rabbits spays/neuters and other procedures on site. Dr. Kurmes is a good, compassionate vet who really listens to a client's description of symptoms and is willing to consult with other rabbit vets as necessary (he is not an exotic vet). Dr. Kurmes services the entire Flagstaff area, and is not always able to respond at a moment's notice to emergencies; the mobile clinic is not a pet ambulance service.
Submitted: 6/05


----------



## Kricket (Jul 3, 2006)

I (finally)found a wonderful rabbit specialist!!! YAY!! If you are looking in Tucson, Arizona, he owns the Central Animal Hospital at 3113 North Country Club. South of Speedway on Country Club (behind Chuy's). A wonderful, clean facility. AND in addition to all of his credentials, he is a great man. Funny, compassionate and I immediately felt comfortable with him! Here is his experience:

Doctor Michael Samuels* graduated from Iowa State University with a Doctorate in Veterinary Medicine in 1990. After graduation, Dr. Samuels expanded his education via externships at the Bronx Zoo, a large private exotic medicine practice, and the Animal Medical Center in New York City. He has since practiced in a high-volume veterinary hospital in metropolitan New Jersey, while concurrently providing veterinary services to the Turtle Back Zoo of West Orange, New Jersey and practicing in a busy veterinary emergency service. 

Dr. Samuels is a member of multiple veterinary societies including: American Veterinary Medical Association, Arizona Veterinary Medical Association, Association of Avian Veterinarians, Association of Reptilian & Amphibian Veterinarians, American Association of Zoo Veterinarians, and others. He is also the Past-President of the Mid-Atlantic States Association of Avian Veterinarians and a past member of the Board of Directors of the Tucson Herpetological Society.

Here is his site: http://www.centralah.com/

**ADDED :thanks:**
*


----------



## canela_2004 (Jan 11, 2007)

Dr. Haugo

Desert Veterinary Clinic

995 South 5th Ave.

Yuma, AZ 85364

[line]*ADDED :thanks:*


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 17, 2007)

dr. shackleford is no longer with the spay and neuter clinic. they are $59 for a neuter, plus $11 for pain meds. spays i am unsure about.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 26, 2008)

I use VCA Thumb Butte in Prescott, Arizona. Dr. Luna is the exotic animal specialist. She is wonderful with the bunnies...and rats !








*Vca Thumb Butte Animal Hospital*
*1441 W Gurley St.
Prescott, AZ*
*(928) 445-2331

*



I also reccommend Chino Valley Animal Hospital for spays and neuters. They charge $85 for a neuter and $99 for a spay .






*Chino Valley Animal Hospital
3601 N US Highway 89
Chino Valley, AZ 86323*
*(928) 636-4382*


----------



## stinkybunnies (Oct 28, 2009)

For affordable spay/neuters in Tucson, AZ, Animal Birth Control East, Dr. Day, is fantastic. Nice clean clinic, $55/neuter, $105/spay (I think)performed byDr. Day. Shehas s/n many, many rabbits and said she can count on one hand the number she's lost. My male was neutered there and came home without even a minor hitch. The staff loved him and several were bunny owners themselves. Too bad they don't do regular vet care but prices for spays/neuters in Tucson can't be beat. Will be back with my female soon for her spay and feel very comfortable leaving her there.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 1, 2010)

heads up...This vet is not at this office and they do not see rabbits...


Sheri Sabo, DVM (AEMV)
6666 West Peoria Ave., Suite 122
Glendale, AZ 85302
Phone: 623-979-4646
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Sthomas (Nov 6, 2010)

Dr Kevin Wright and Dr Jay Johson are no longer at Univeristy Vet Hosp. They have moved and opened their own practice.



Dr Kevin Wright

Dr Jay Johnson

Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital

744 N. Center Street

Mesa, AZ 85201

480-275-7017

www.azeah.com


----------



## AlphaRanger15 (Nov 18, 2010)

Foothills Animal Hospital is not in Mesa, it is in the Ahwatukee Foothills area


----------



## Bizzybunny (Oct 14, 2012)

Kevin Wright has opened his own mobile practice and will come to your home or meet him at the clinic. He has a new website

 [url]Http://webph.com [/url]

or at 480)495-3420.

He is a very good expert at rabbits and did a emergency surgery on my rabbit Chanel. He is available after normal business hours as well. 

I have seen some of the vets listed above, but Mr Wright treated my bunny with the utmost respect and care.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 14, 2012)

I've not seen Dr. Wright. It's always good to have a recommended back up.:wink

I've used the following vet. He was recommended by Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue. They've used him for years. (and I now see that Dr. Wright is also on their list of recommended vets.)
[align=center]Donald Holmes DVM
Pecan Grove Veterinary Hospital
655 W. Warner Suite #111
Tempe, AZ 85284
(480)598-3669[/align] [align=center]2[sup]nd[/sup] office is [/align] [align=center]North Kenilworth Veterinary Care[/align] [align=center]342 W. McDowell Rd[/align] [align=center]Phoenix, AZ 85003[/align] [align=center]602-374-3091[/align]


----------



## azrobyn (Oct 4, 2013)

I am very sad to say that Dr. Kevin Wright of Wright Bird and Exotic Pet House Calls, and the Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital before that, passed away on September 26, 2013. He was an excellent and very kind vet for our bunnies. I'm sure he will be hard to replace.

The exact cause of his death is not yet known. He went into the hospital with some pains, slipped into a coma, and passed away within just a few days.


----------



## kukupecpec (Oct 14, 2014)

If you are looking for low-cost spay and neuter for rabbits the best I've found is at Santa Cruz Vet Clinic on 12th ave. It's pretty far on the south side but for $75 it's the best in town! I've had a few bunnies fixed there and they were knowledgeable, helpful, and very caring. The doctor is the same one that used to perform S/N at the humane society for $75 so he is just continuing this service (the humane society no longer offers S/N to privately owned rabbits). They do not do general rabbit vet care, just S/N.

Santa Cruz Vet Clinic
5408 S. 12th Ave
Tucson AZ 85706


----------



## Morning_Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Ahh all these are so far from me but I guess thats what I get for living in San Tan Valley. Thanks for they great list guys! The campus for compassion ASPCA does rabbit s/n still, I got a quote from them a month ago I just forgot the price. I do know they don't do s/n on those mobile clinics. (which sucks because they are here almost all the time!)


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning_Snow said:


> Ahh all these are so far from me but I guess thats what I get for living in San Tan Valley. Thanks for they great list guys! The campus for compassion ASPCA does rabbit s/n still, I got a quote from them a month ago I just forgot the price. I do know they don't do s/n on those mobile clinics. (which sucks because they are here almost all the time!)


 
I really liked Dr. Holmes knowledge. I'm way west of Phoenix so probably would have the same drive distance to him as you! He would be the one to go to if an emergency popped up with one of your bunnies. Thankfully its been very rare that I've had to go.


----------



## Morning_Snow (Oct 16, 2014)

Blue eyes said:


> I really liked Dr. Holmes knowledge. I'm way west of Phoenix so probably would have the same drive distance to him as you! He would be the one to go to if an emergency popped up with one of your bunnies. Thankfully its been very rare that I've had to go.



Thank you for the recommendation, I will definitely keep his information in case a problem popped up! I've never had to go to a vet before (I guess that is a good thing(although it would be nice to have a yearly check up for my girls)!) So if there is an emergency do you have to pay them to get your pet looked at or do they bill you?


----------

